#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Felicitaties voor een geboorte en het antwoord daarop.

## _Princes_1

"بَارَكَ اللهُ لَكَ فِالْمَوْهُوبِ, وَ شَكَرْتَ الْوَاهِب, وَ بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ, وَ رُزِقْتَ برَّه."

"Baaraka Allaahoe laka fielmawhoebie, wa shakarta al waahieb, wa balagha ashoeddahoe wa roezieqta bierrah".

Moge Allah het geschenk (kind) aan u zegenen, bedank de Schenker en moge (Allah) hem volgroeid maken, moge Allah u zijn gehoorzaamheid gunnen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## IslamicRose

MaashaAllaah, baraka Allaahoe feekie voor het plaatsen!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## _Princes_1

Wa feekie barak Allah oegtie!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## _Princes_1

:bism:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

